
Replace asphalt with plastic in roads: 3x the life, 1/2 the construction time - blacksqr
http://zbrella.com/plastic-passion/
======
nextweek2
Promotional piece, none of the drawbacks are mentioned.

Plastic roads are a nice idea but all weather conditions are not yet where
they need to be.

Also I am dubious of prefabricated roads. The UK had large sections of
concrete roads on the M25 for a long time. The concrete might have been harder
wearing but they end up not being completely level and you end up with lots of
road noise as you travel over the joins.

